

How Much Does It Cost to Develop a Mobile App? - chiragshivalker

How Much Does it Cost to Develop A Mobile App?
======
Someone1234
Assuming you have nothing (except food and shelter):

\- A PC or Mac ($300 Vs. $700)

\- Internet access (???)

\- A developer account ($35 one off, or $99/year)

\- A business address (PO Box for one year, approx $62/year)

\- Electricity

\- Minimum wage at whatever number of hours your app takes to make

\- Business licence (if required? see local laws)

\- Cost of an accountant (if required?)

\- Marketing/SEO costs

\- Hosting, domain renew, SSL certificate renew, email, et al.

\- Other external resources (e.g. graphics, sounds, et al).

I'd say if you had nothing but a roof over your head and food in your belly
you could do it for $600-1K a year including getting a new low end developer
machine annual (or other equipment, like second monitors in subsequent years).

$600-1K might sound like a lot, but all the little things add up quickly. This
also only covers the cost for a VERY simple basic app. For "AAA" style apps
we're talking millions or more.

------
andyhart
How long is a piece of string?...

~~~
bbissoon
well played.

------
bbissoon
It depends on the features needed. We can all agree that Cordova
([http://cordova.apache.org](http://cordova.apache.org)) has placed the power
of app building into the hands of every common web designer.

If you have to ask how much without a laundry list to go from, chances are you
can use Cordova to get your app going. In Houston, basic apps using it can go
from $1K - $5K.

------
mga226
See this submission from yesterday for your answer.

[https://raddevelopment.io/blog/want-to-ask-a-developer-
how-m...](https://raddevelopment.io/blog/want-to-ask-a-developer-how-much-a-
web-application-costs-to-build/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8435046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8435046)

------
homarp
About the cost of A PC and an Android phone or a Mac, an Android Phone, an IOS
Phone and $100 per year. And some time.

~~~
chrisBob
And once you get started, the marginal cost is almost nothing but time if you
can do the full thing.

I am a hobby iOS developer, and it is the appearance that suffers the most on
my low-end products. If you can do your own artwork then you can get by for
about $0+your time.

------
cotsog
You can have a look at this nicely done calculator:
[http://howmuchtomakeanapp.com/](http://howmuchtomakeanapp.com/)

------
jpoesen
How much does it cost to build a house?

------
nielpiter
A lot

